# Wilmington North Carolina



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Facing bankruptcy and foreclosure and few of the local rentals will allow GSD's (those that do limit size to under 70lbs). HELP! If you have a viable solution please send me a PM....our finances and work situations require us to stay close to the area we now live in. PLEASE be understanding-we do not want to re-home our boy but this is a terrible situation. If you would be willing to provide a good home for him, Ranger is an un-altered male, full blooded (no papers), good health and shots up to date. Last time at the vet he weighed in at 90.4lbs. His tail hair is thin because he chases it when frustrated (no is not his favorite word lol). He is an indoor only boy. Age is almost 3 years. Has never shown aggressive tendancies but will growl over his food bowl while wagging his tail. Doesn't like cats.
Any (realistic) ideas or help appreciated.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish I could help you, but I am in Southern California. Good luck with all your troubles. I hope things start to look up for you and you can keep your baby. Have you reached out to your church or community for help?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, my church family is small and mostly elderly (Ranger needs daily exercise). My community I really don't have much trust in. There are too many dogs left tied out in yards or dropped off at Animal Control when they're no longer convenient. That's why I'm reaching out here on the forum where I KNOW people care for these dogs. I'll keep looking.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

maybe try to place him in a gsd rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try to contact Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. They may be able to work out a solution for your and possibly do a courtesy post on petfinder for you


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for your responses. My wife and I have decided Ranger stays even if we're living out of our cars to do it. They truly are "fur babies" and giving him up is just too much at this point. If you are praying folks, please do so for us. We are praying for guidance and wisdom. John


----------

